# new Muhle Glashutte Sea-Timer Blackmotion purchase



## lovetheocean

Yesterday I received my *new/new* Blackmotion via UPS. The franchised UPS store owner charged me $10.00 to pick up the parcel at that location because I didn't have a mailbox there. I thought that was ridiculous but maybe that's now the trend? Or should I file a complaint with UPS?

I did get a decent















price of $1800.00 plus tax w/free shipping. Box, papers including the factory warranty documentation.

In any case, the watch is fantastic.

My observations are as follows: At 12.5mm thickness, _*it's sleek and very comfortable to wear.*_ I'm not sure how the rubber-backed canvas factory watch strap will last. It looks like it's aging really fast after only 1 day of use. The minute indices on the dial are somewhat obscure unless you turn the watch at an angle which is a bummer.

My question is, how do you call the type of crystal that comes with it? It's flat, not domed but has a *flat-like appearance in the middle.*


----------



## StufflerMike

Mühle USA state it is a domed sapphire crystal, 2,5mm thick.


----------



## lovetheocean

StufflerMike said:


> Mühle USA state it is a domed sapphire crystal, 2,5mm thick.


Thank you for that. The crystal almost looks flat in person -
But is there a special name for a watch crystal that has a flat middle part as shown in the pics....


----------



## Batboy

Nice watch – great to see something different from the norm 

What’s the black coating? PVD?


----------



## Nokie

Very unique looking. I like it.


----------



## StufflerMike

Batboy said:


> Nice watch – great to see something different from the norm
> 
> What’s the black coating? PVD?











Sea-Timer BlackMotion | Mühle-Glashütte


Do you only buy sunscreen in XL packs, saltwater hasn't burned your eyes for a long time and if the wind doesn't play along, you just grab a jetboard? Clear case: you are a match for the Sea-Timer BlackMotion. The Mühle sports watch is made for all those who are always on the move and would love...




www.muehle-glashuette.de





Titanium carbide is known to be extremely hard, the process of applying is PVD.


----------



## BobMartian

Nice purchase


----------



## Mediocre

Congrats, Muhle is incredibly under discussed on WUS!!


----------



## supersilent

A beautiful watch, at a great price! I’ve had my eyes on it for a while now. Must resist…

Congratulations!


----------



## StufflerMike

lovetheocean said:


> Thank you for that. The crystal almost looks flat in person -
> But is there a special name for a watch crystal that has a flat middle part as shown in the pics....


It indeed looks flat in person. it measures 2,5mm in the middle and slightly curved down to the bezel. Afaik there is no flat middle part but you might get the visual illusion it is due to the two different black, circular areas, the inner one lacquered and the outer one matt.


----------



## lovetheocean

StufflerMike said:


> It indeed looks flat in person. it measures 2,5mm in the middle and slightly curved down to the bezel. Afaik there is no flat middle part but you might get the visual illusion it is due to the two different black, circular areas, the inner one lacquered and the outer one matt.


I never thought of that. But it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Fliegerliker

I just bought one as well, used. Arrived on Tuesday this week. Yes, the crystal is slightly domed. The anti-reflective coating on both sides is incredible because it really lets the light play variations off the gloss center versus the matte black ring.


----------



## lovetheocean

Fliegerliker said:


> I just bought one as well, used. Arrived on Tuesday this week. Yes, the crystal is slightly domed. The anti-reflective coating on both sides is incredible because it really lets the light play variations off the gloss center versus the matte black ring.











It's sleek and modern looking. Almost minimalistic. I've been noting the watch strap hangs with a curl once you place the watch on. The 2 keepers are stitched together and they can't be moved. This is a minor grievance. But other than that, I have it on my daily rotation of watches. Enjoy it!


----------



## Camguy

Those are very, very cool looking. That's basically the same case as the Seebattallion, in steel?


----------



## lovetheocean

Camguy said:


> Those are very, very cool looking. That's basically the same case as the Seebattallion, in steel?


I don't think it's the same case.
Does anybody know?


----------



## StufflerMike

Camguy said:


> Those are very, very cool looking. That's basically the same case as the Seebattallion, in steel?


Slightly different.

Seebataillon case diameter is 45mm, Titanium, height 12,7
BlackMotion is 44mm, steel, height 12,5mm


----------



## Camguy

StufflerMike said:


> Slightly different.
> 
> Seebataillon case diameter is 45mm, Titanium, height 12,7
> BlackMotion is 44mm, steel, height 12,5mm


Thanks!


----------



## robi1138

lovetheocean said:


> Yesterday I received my *new/new* Blackmotion via UPS. The franchised UPS store owner charged me $10.00 to pick up the parcel at that location because I didn't have a mailbox there. I thought that was ridiculous but maybe that's now the trend? Or should I file a complaint with UPS?
> 
> I did get a decent
> View attachment 16658341
> View attachment 16658347
> 
> price of $1800.00 plus tax w/free shipping. Box, papers including the factory warranty documentation.
> 
> In any case, the watch is fantastic.
> 
> My observations are as follows: At 12.5mm thickness, _*it's sleek and very comfortable to wear.*_ I'm not sure how the rubber-backed canvas factory watch strap will last. It looks like it's aging really fast after only 1 day of use. The minute indices on the dial are somewhat obscure unless you turn the watch at an angle which is a bummer.
> 
> My question is, how do you call the type of crystal that comes with it? It's flat, not domed but has a *flat-like appearance in the middle.*


Looks nice! Any further thoughts or comments?


----------



## supersilent

robi1138 said:


> Looks nice! Any further thoughts or comments?


Or photos?


----------



## StufflerMike

supersilent said:


> Or photos?


----------



## supersilent

Thanks Mike! 😃👍

The Sea-Timer BlackMotion has been tempting me for a few months now. Lovely watch. Like a more refined sibling to my Sinn UX S. It seems to have gone mostly under the radar, though…


----------



## StufflerMike

supersilent said:


> Thanks Mike! 😃👍
> 
> The Sea-Timer BlackMotion has been tempting me for a few months now. Lovely watch. Like a more refined sibling to my Sinn UX S. It seems to have gone mostly under the radar, though…


Mühle in general is flying under the radar.


----------



## Tobor8thMan

supersilent said:


> A beautiful watch, at a great price! I’ve had my eyes on it for a while now. Must resist…
> 
> Congratulations!


Resistance is futile


----------



## lovetheocean

Fliegerliker said:


> I just bought one as well, used. Arrived on Tuesday this week. Yes, the crystal is slightly domed. The anti-reflective coating on both sides is incredible because it really lets the light play variations off the gloss center versus the matte black ring.


Though the fabric strap that comes with the strap is super comfy, using it for any snorkeling or scuba diving is a risk. It's water resistant, not waterproof. The inside of the strap is made of leather.

I contacted Bryan R. Westmiller of DuberTime Group who was super helpful. I wanted an OEM silicone strap and not go aftermarket.









The AD suggested a Muhle Promare rubber strap. Though the red and yellow stitching straps looked intriguing, I went with the black and dark blue stitching. Bryan added the black buckle and bingo (2nd pic). A home run!


----------



## Fergfour

Call me crazy but those straps simply look like rebranded Hirsch Robby straps.









Hirsch Robby Watch Band Red20mm


Hirsch Performance Collection - ROBBY Sailcloth Waterproof Watch Band with color lining and quick release pins - 300 m water resistant and hypo-allergenic.




strappedfortime.com


----------



## lovetheocean

oh, boy
The similarity is remarkable, lol
here's Muhle's brand mark on the strap that I received from the AD


----------



## Fergfour

Not a big deal, lots of watch companies outsource straps. Hirsch is from Austria I believe. At least they customized it to have the Muhle branding. Otherwise it's a Hirsch 
I have a red one with quick release bars:


----------

